# Sidedraft, Manchester, July 2014



## Black (Jul 28, 2014)

This is one of 7 culverts along the Gore brook,
passes beneath the railway.






















side shaft

 

















part of draining network


----------



## krela (Jul 28, 2014)

You're well into your culverts at the moment. Nice one.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

You're crossing off the city aren't you! 
Fantastic photos dude!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2014)

Amazing shots of some awesome brickwork & tunnels.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 29, 2014)

These things go on forever! I'm surprised the cities hobo population haven't taken residence down there, you want to be on your guard!


----------

